# 'The Genesis Flood' 50 Years On



## Bookworm (Feb 24, 2011)

Some PBers may know that this month marks the fiftieth anniversary of the publication of 'The Genesis Flood', the book that sparked the worldwide revival of biblical creationism. As my own contribution to the anniversary celebrations, I've written an article on the history and impact of 'The Genesis Flood' which is now available on the Biblical Creation Society (BCS) website. You can download the PDF here. I hope some will find it helpful.


----------

